# My turn for "Autumn Colours" (no 56k) - with even more pics added in Post 21



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2006)

Large aspen or maple woods missing in this part of the world, it is not so easy to come by the smashing autumn colours we have already seen on these forums.

I still tried to capture some autumn impressions, in which the reds mostly come from the rowanberry trees all around. Have a look, I sorted out a few:

1.





A path towards someone's property, seen and taken in September

2.




A walkway that I still mean to explore, I come past this on my rollerblading tours but can't enter there on blades since this path is no longer paved

3.





4.




The rowanberries become extra colourful in the light of the rising sun

5.




Birch tree and rowanberry bush in the distance

6.




A different kind of red, also only to be seen in autumn

7.




Some red leaves ... but the close-up went wrong 

8.




A very usual sight for me all around!

9.




A bit of yellow (still mixed with green)

That's it for the time being.
You might like the odd pic out of these?


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 24, 2006)

2,7,8,& 9 are winners but number 2 is for me the better, I just want to be walking down that country lane


----------



## abraxas (Oct 24, 2006)

1,2,5,6,7, 8 & 9

I like 9 the most, followed by 2 & 5. 5 reminds me of a little forest I liked to weave my way through when I was a kid walking across town to my Grandparent's house in the midwest. The cornfield (?) brings back memories too. Very comfortable feel to them all.

The Rowenberries look like little pomegrants, and I'd almost expect a caterpillar sitting on the toadstool puffing a hookah.

Good job, thanks for taking me there!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2006)

You know that you are very welcome to come and take a look at these things with your own eyes in May of 2008, don't you, Walter? (I think this is your name?) Only in May things will look different and the corn will only be little, wonderfully green plants.


----------



## photo gal (Oct 24, 2006)

LOVE #9  : )


----------



## Arch (Oct 24, 2006)

you've certainly caught the autumn colours!.... good series corinna


----------



## Dan28607 (Oct 24, 2006)

Great! #2 and 9 are my fav's.


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 24, 2006)

Beautiful Captures Lafoto.  I have to say that number 9 is my fav.  Well done


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you all ... actually also I am pretty much leaning towards my #9 here (though I can't deny I also like the :greenpbl: background colour :greenpbl: of my rowanberry-close-up  )


----------



## pursuer (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice series, number 2 and 9 stand out to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2006)

the colors are really pretty and they do look like fall.  I do like number 2- it seems to be inticing one to explore down the lane.  good job....


----------



## John E. (Oct 24, 2006)

Wonderful series Lafoto, enjoyed all the pictures, but I have to say I love the 2nd. The light and comp are beautiful, a road I would want to travel.

Edit: the more I look at #9 the more I am digging it. Quite a unique image


----------



## surfingfireman (Oct 24, 2006)

I am most partial to #7 even if you think you messed up the close up.  All of them are pretty sweet though.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 25, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You know that you are very welcome to come and take a look at these things with your own eyes in May of 2008, don't you, Walter? (I think this is your name?) Only in May things will look different and the corn will only be little, wonderfully green plants.



There's a lot of "ifs," but if things work out next spring and summer, the trip could be do-able. I was fortunate to spend a year in central/southern Germany 30 years ago, I'd like to see more of it, and a few other places I've become interested in since being on the forum.

-Walter


----------



## Tantalus (Oct 25, 2006)

I like 2, 5, 9, nice series show the beautiful countryside you live in.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 25, 2006)

#2 is awesome, great job corinna.  i also love #6, but i love toadstool & mushroom pics, i have about 100 that I have yet to sort through from my summer vacation.  This makes me want to have another look.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 26, 2006)

I promise I will explore that path very soon ... was exploring another one the other day that I THOUGHT might be the start of this one here in Photo 2 from the OTHER end (nearer to my place, while this is a lot further away), but that is not the case... the path I explored on Sunday lead me to the middle of nowhere...


----------



## nakedyak (Oct 26, 2006)

2nd and 4th are my favs! great job!


----------



## Dylan (Oct 27, 2006)

I can't belive no one spoke up for number three. Nice fall colors indeed. Number four and seven were very nice as well.


----------



## jack lumber (Oct 27, 2006)

Great shots,I love 2 , hmmmm just where does that path go?
And 7 is just a classic, Amanita muscria aka fly agaric.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 27, 2006)

7 is WHAT? Amanita muscria? Ah, that must be #6 you are referring to... "Fly agaric" ... "Fliegenpilz", yes, I guess it is that photo you mean.

Thanks again all for your nice comments, it was a nice walk.
Still haven't had the time to walk that other path (2) though, since the path I walked on when I took most of the above did not lead me there but ended somewhere in a swamp.

This turned to by my "path" after a while, but that would not prevent me from going on:







And then I saw this:






I thought, wow, I have lived in this area for over 7 years now and have never found this little treasure, so I looked for something on where I could climb, found it and got this, too (and several others):






I now do mean to return there with wellingtons and water proof trousers in the morning, maybe there are some birds there then??? (But I will find my 300mm won't really take me anywhere, I'm afraid).


----------



## chris82 (Oct 27, 2006)

No 7 and no 9 is the best for me lafoto.I wish I could say why.I just like to look at them.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks Chris.
As soon as school will reopen on Monday and I no longer will have to do the daily drive to the swimming pool in the mornings but am without kids in the mornings, I'll be out there again.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 29, 2006)

very awsome....

I love them all...


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 29, 2006)

so... I see that you still take your 350d with you on your rollerblades trips! that is just... CRAZY!  but you took some awesome photos! 7,8,9 are the best for me!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 29, 2006)

But I was out for a WALK on that day. A harmless walk on my two FEET. Where would I have gone on BLADES through all the high grass!?!?! 

  

(To tell you the truth: I haven't been blading in weeks! Too many leaves on "my" road, too wet and slippery in the mornings ... I don't want to do the splits without being able to do them!!!)


----------



## Quok1mb0 (Oct 30, 2006)

i like number 6 HaHaHA  LoL great photos foto!!!


----------



## song2006 (Oct 30, 2006)

i love #7 and 9


----------



## ravikiran (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome photos Corinna (maybe you would allow me to refer you by your name and not your forum ID). Just can't say which is the best. I would say I like #4 the most (in photography aspect). You got the right focus blending red, green (your fav) and most of all Yellowish sunlight (my fav). I say it's just awesome. And more over #9 again caught my eye, once again with rich tint produced by the blissful sunlight. Thanks for sharing and giving us such a joy.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 31, 2006)

:hugs: Thank you Ravi.
Yes, you may call me Corinna all the time. That is my name. :hug::


----------



## duncanp (Nov 18, 2006)

great seris, 2 and 9 in the first post are my favourites


----------

